# Ceasers creek spillway?



## Zacj (Sep 19, 2019)

I was wondering if anyone has had any luck at the ceasers creek spillway? What kind of fish species have been caught and what are some good baits to use there? And are the water levels good to fish there? I have never fished the spillway at ceasers creek i figured I would ask about before making the 2 hr drive im also hoping to get some good underwater spillway videos as well i started up a new YouTube channel this year with mostly fishing related videos i got some really good videos of the spillway at brookville lake and some other places the channel is still a work in progress please feel free to check it out Zachs outdoor channel


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

You need to check the Army Corp website to see if they are pulling any water. Lake is low right now. I don’t fish the spillway but I know they aren’t pulling any water right now. Not sure what that does below the dam. 

https://www.lrl-wc.usace.army.mil/reports/lkreport.html


----------



## crappietime (Sep 20, 2014)

Honestly I havn't caught much at the spillway. Much of it is shallow. Down stream about a quarter mile is a deeper pool but I struggle to catch anything even there. Not worth the 2 hr drive in my opinion.


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

stupid young Bass 6-10 in, Blue Gill, Lil Cats, on a good day, with water running for several days.


----------



## sjwano (Sep 13, 2018)

Better off further downstream IMO outside of winter saugeye days. Note the spillway was closed for construction a couple weeks ago. Not sure if open again...


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I would say on a scale of 1 to 10… My success at the spillway is about a five or six.... mostly smallmouth and largemouth between 10 and 16 inches Using small crank baits


----------



## BillsMafia87 (Oct 3, 2020)

sjwano said:


> Better off further downstream IMO outside of winter saugeye days. Note the spillway was closed for construction a couple weeks ago. Not sure if open again...


New to the are! Seeking some lure idea for eyes also what’s the best time?.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

For me that spillway is tough for numbers of decent fish. Like most spillways it is a snag fest but a 3" curly tail on a 1/16 or 1/8 oz head os always a good choice. In clear water don't hesitate to use a clear lime or pearl tail if dirtier white, pink and white or even orange can produce.
Blades are a good choice but expect to lose some and I've had good results with the smaller x- raps especially dark , dawn and dusk.
Hopefully we'll get some rain or corps will relaese some water soon which normally improves the fishing.
If you see a madman down there slinging flies say hello--- it's probably me
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## johnnywalleye (Jan 27, 2007)

no. hardley a waste of time. beautiful environment. enjoy the walk south on the parking side of caesar creek dam. walk to the split in the stream. you may not catch any fish but you are in the wilderness. don't worry about bears. black bears run from everyone. it's a lovely walk. you could catch a saugeye or who knows, a muskie. you may see a deer. nature at its best. be sure to use some earthworms and cast in the running water. i have done it many times. look forward to doing it again. you never know.


----------



## Bobbyroy (Sep 27, 2015)

Saw a few pics on Fishbrain recently of some small saugeyes being caught


----------

